# I'm now a believer in sig's!



## Krimzon2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, Just a little background on me im 23 my father was a police academy firearms instructor, He taught me how to shoot at the age of 11 with handguns. I have shot all brands and calibers such as:berretta 92fs 9mm, kimber .45 sub compact, rock island 1911 A1, Glock 22, ect. but he always paved the road gold with his talk about sig's,

I myself have never shot one until today and personally it blew ALL other pistols out of the water even being a .40 caliber. I bought a used sig p226 .40 s&w for $565+tax, It was slightly used had about 200 rounds through it the guy who sold it bought a beretta instead (everyone has there own cup of tea). Anyway I did TIGHT double taps maybe 4-10mm apart on the first mag! shoots like a dream I LOVE how the slide is and the decocking lever. But I must say i'm so beyond impressed I had to make a account just to talk about it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum from southern oregon.

glad you found your "go to gun"


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool I a glad you found one that really impresses you. That is a great feeling!

RCG


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad you've come around. I too had shot dozens of other makes and models. About 3 yrs ago I had a chance to put some rounds through a 229 and couldn't believe how well it shot. before I left the range that day I placed an order for a 229 in 9mm. I ran that gun for close to 3 yrs before getting my hands on a 226 also in 9mm. I sold the 229 and bought the 226 and can't see myself ever letting it go. When I can shot 3 inch groups at 21ft I'm happy. The gun is far more accurate than I am or ever hope to be. So far I have appox 3,000 rounds through it and it runs perfect every time. 


I finally understand what all the hype is all about.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on your new 226! Nice hand gun :smt1099

Shoot straight and safe! 

Lateck,


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Perfect Sig to start with, the 226's are the best. Now....which one is next ?


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I am not as good a shot as you are, I can however hit center mass on the target. My Sig P229R is on of the best shooting pistols I have. I think you will find all sigs to be dead accurate.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The P226 is my favorite SIG. The magazines are designed well and don't pick up much dirt and seem to always work. Very accurate too as you found out. Nice pistol.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Now if they just weren't so darned heavy they'd make a good carry gun!


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

The 226 is my choice for EDC good gun.....









Death Smiles at Everybody.......Marines Smile Back.......:smt1099


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Wish I had a Rail on mine, Got the old W.German U series.
*What the hell it's an antique already.

Semper Fi,Trop.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

HK Dan said:


> Now if they just weren't so darned heavy they'd make a good carry gun!


i carry my p6 every day


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

*I think I can carry both,
*Cheers, Trop.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

:smt1099


----------

